# 1st Oil Change for 08 Jetta



## 06valdosta (Jun 11, 2008)

I am due for my first oil change at 5,000 miles. I called a few days in advance, but couldn't get an appointment. Figured I could get one at my traveling destination....no luck.








My question is should I go ahead and get my oil changed at a quick generic place? Or would it be best to go over a few hundred miles and get it changed at a VW dealer? 
Thanks for your help!!


----------



## Daemonite (Mar 23, 2001)

Goto autozone pickup some quarts of 5w40 castrol synthetic and one STP S9911 filter and goto a generic place and have them use your parts.


----------



## CE (Jan 21, 2001)

*Re: 1st Oil Change for 08 Jetta (06valdosta)*

Few hundred miles ain't gonna mean nothing, and the first oil is then recorded at the dealer for a warranty, those quick lube places have been known and I've experienced it, make a simple oil change into a damaged engine....I've had one of my cars years ago, as i always ckheck other peoples work, i open the hood and the oil filler cap is off...anotehr time it was was underfilled, they rush it through and don't pay attention, not worth it, let the dealer do the first one, ain't oil free under the maintance plan? Do they still have that on VW, Audi does


----------



## 06valdosta (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: 1st Oil Change for 08 Jetta (CE)*

A friend of mine had a Jetta in VA, and her oil changes were free. I'm in GA, and there was no mention of free oil changes here. I think I will just wait a few extra hundred miles and have it done at the dealer....just to be sure. 
Thanks for your help!


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: 1st Oil Change for 08 Jetta (06valdosta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *06valdosta* »_A friend of mine had a Jetta in VA, and her oil changes were free. I'm in GA, and there was no mention of free oil changes here. I think I will just wait a few extra hundred miles and have it done at the dealer....just to be sure. 
Thanks for your help!

The VW free maintenance plan was dropped in 2002 and is reappearing in 2009
back to the OP... get it done at the dealership or at a independent VW-specialist shop.


----------



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: 1st Oil Change for 08 Jetta (06valdosta)*

Avoid quick lube places like the plague! Beware cross threaded drain plugs, unlubricated filter housing o rings, possible no change of filter at all, and using wrong oil. 
In order of chances of doing the oil change right, I would:
1. Do it yourself
2. Take to a good independent vw shop (they can give you documentation of the oil change) plus it is nice to start a good relationship with someone really knowledgeable about your car in case you need to ask them Qs later
Here are some vw shops from the TDIclub forum FYI http://forums.tdiclub.com/showthread.php?t=130044
3. Take to the dealer
Also, like the above poster said, a few hundred miles will make no difference.



_Modified by saaber2 at 8:24 AM 9-1-2008_


----------

